# Shifting gears



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

After a couple days of incredible trout fishing the guys wanted to shift gears and focus on reds. Not a bad game plan as rain and wind followed us all day. We avoided the worse of the rain and got them on a big box of reds before having to run in ahead of a huge storm. Another successful day with Reel Shot Guide Service on the Mississippi River delta in Venice Louisiana!


----------

